# General > Technical Support >  BT Broadband.

## wavy davy

My broadband connection keeps dropping out. Spent the best part of an afternoon talking to BT, who assure me that they've run tests and that the fault lies inside the home. They helpfully suggested that I should connect to the router via an Ethernet cable !! The router is 8 feet away from my laptop in line of sight, on a shelf with no other electronics nearby. When the connection is playing up all the lights on the router stay on full, no flickering. The wi fi signal to my phone is affected in the same way as the laptop. I've played about with the router connections - they all seem sound. Does anyone have any bright ideas? Duff router?

----------


## Niall Fernie

I would still try connecting via ethernet to see if there is indeed a problem with the wifi on the router or the entire router.

----------


## Alrock

> The router is 8 feet away from my laptop in line of sight


It's a laptop... Pick it up, carry it over to the router & plug it in.

----------


## wavy davy

Cheers for that, I'll try it, although I'm not clear on what it achieves.  Next stupid question. I don't have an ethernet port on my laptop - just HDMI and USB. I'll need to buy a cable so ethernet on router to which one on the laptop? Thanks again.

----------


## Niall Fernie

Really no ethernet? no other device to plug in?

----------


## wavy davy

> Really no ethernet? no other device to plug in?


Hi Niall, It's a Chromebook. 2 x USB ports, HDMI and a memory media port - that's it.

----------


## Niall Fernie

Back to BT then for another router

----------


## wavy davy

> Back to BT then for another router


Did that Niall. Not wanting to spend 2 hours on the phone to BT answering endless questions I used their online chat service. Spent 5 minutes with an Indian chap who agreed that I needed a new router and that he would despatch one FOC. Refreshing!

----------

